# 5 axis CNC who is best and why?



## WmTmpkins (Oct 7, 2010)

I am interested in buying a 5 axis machine. Any ideas as to who and why. Primary use is woodworking. Currently we use Fadal's for making guitars. Pro's and cons would be helpful.


----------



## WmTmpkins (Oct 7, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

For a five axis cnc router setup. I would suggest going to CNCZone.com. This forum is more for hobbiests and small shops. 

Regards
Randy


----------



## nigjoe (Aug 18, 2010)

Been having inverter issues with my Biesse Rover C6.
Looking at Reichenbacher Hamuel GmbH
and MAKA Systems GmbH: Maka_en
also Weekie. Currently producing 10 curved handrails per day and several stringers a day on this machine, can't keep up with production so we are looking at another machine to produce the handrails.


----------



## beglylw (Nov 10, 2010)

WmTmpkins said:


> I am interested in buying a 5 axis machine. Any ideas as to who and why. Primary use is woodworking. Currently we use Fadal's for making guitars. Pro's and cons would be helpful.


If you are using a Fadal then you need an industrial grade machine Thermwood makes excellent 5 axis routers, I have purchased several for A major manufactures model shop. Standard g code programming best done with a CAD/CAM system. Or you can use there "teach" program from a hand control. Used ones are out there search for a Thermwood model 67 , Good luck.


----------



## thermwooddriver (Nov 30, 2010)

Thermwood routers are pretty good machines. I currently run a model 90 5 ax and have been impressed with the performance considering it is a router and not a machining center. We routinely machine small aluminum pieces, although pretty slowly, and achieve good results. The spoilboard table is fantastic for quick setups. As far as 5 axis, I have ran a Haas 5axis using a trunion table and while this works ok, this style of machine is very restrictive for general setups. Small machining envelope and lack of versatility makes me shy away from this type of setup. I have previously ran a SNK 5 axis 50 taper machine that was a hoss. You could set up 4 or 5 different jobs on the table at once and let the finish programs run over night by chaining the programs together( we ran a drip feed dnc). If I were in the market, I would seriously consider the Thermwood series.
Tom


----------



## MitchNimeck (Feb 5, 2011)

Have you looked into the Legacy CNC machines. I purchased a Legacy 900 manually operated 5 Axis ornamental lathe a couple of years back with the intention of doing spindle work and then upgrading the machine to more automatic design. Since then Legacy has developed a number of versions so much so that they are really cutting back on their manuel machines. I haven,t seen these machines in operation other than on videos but they look impressive


----------

